# MY new sig.



## Galacta (Dec 14, 2008)

I made a sig out of Raiyu245's Ragnarok Renders.
ITs too dark. I know.





Do you like?
ok it sucks.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 14, 2008)

The gradient kind of messes up the picture a bit though. Especially on the dark knight guy. Otherwise, its pretty good.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't like it, composition is not good, the edges are jagged, the spray effect is horrid, text needs some work, in short, make a new one, and if possible, keep it clean.




Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## damole (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't like it that much either. The spray effect is bad, and the edges are pretty jagged. Stick to one color scheme instead of having black and white, and then color. Makes it look weird.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 15, 2008)

Well this WAS a QUICK one though.
Not my best.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 15, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Well this WAS a QUICK one though.
> Not my best.


Shush, just accept the criticism and make a new one now! 
Time is no excuse, I made these in 10-15 minutes:













The last one was a joke, so that was naturally rushed.


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 15, 2008)

the noise doesn't fit there :|


----------



## dice (Dec 15, 2008)

agreeing with what everyone said I'd probably give it a 5.5/10


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 15, 2008)

Using just 2 images, here's what I've made:





background:
http://www.cal-uk.net/images/art/ragnarok/ragnarok3.jpg

main:
http://www.mediamob.co.kr/fds/blogcontents...90/ragnarok.jpg


----------



## Galacta (Dec 16, 2008)

Just like what I predicted. How funny.


That was saved in a JPG format though.

Ill see If i can save it into a PNG.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Why not redo the whole thing, Galacta?


----------

